# Jack plate idea, question



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Look up TomC jackplates. He used to make them with lenco actuators. They were pretty darn slick and I never heard a complaint.

He doesn't make them anymore but plenty of info out there to copy or base a design upon.


----------



## GSTORY (Nov 22, 2010)

That is exactly what I am thinking Gramps. I've googled everything I can think of to see if someone has done it, and can never find anything. Google TomC jackplates, and get more than enough. Thanks a lot. I was thinking of using a lenco actuator, but wasn't sure if they had one with a long enough stroke. I'll do some research. Thanks again. I think this will be a great addition to my Happy Traveler rebuild, if I ever get around to it.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

The Tom C plates had a ton of issues, hence Tom quit making them but modified a few for customers. The Lenco XD actuator is the one to use. I had a Tom C plate for a few years. After I acquired it, it began binding and blowing fuses. I made a trip to Toms home and he went over his fix for the issue but would never return my phone call to fix it afterward. I had a fab shop redesign the support area where the plate slides on bearing bushings. Worked great from that day forward. The key is getting the plate to move freely along the tracks while having limited or no side to side play. It was a challenge but if you can get it right, then you will have a reliable setup. The XD actuator is more than sufficient but needs a low amp fuse to protect the motor..


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Oh dang thanks for the update. I never knew there were issues!


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

On another note, here is the link that Tom provided me with that has the rollers he used on the plate. There is a better link that I found that has the specific part number but I seem to not be able to locate it on the web. I'll keep looking..

http://www.mcmaster.com


----------



## GSTORY (Nov 22, 2010)

That is something that I have been worried about on the setup that I have in my head. Thanks for the info, and if you can find the specific part from mcmaster, that would be great. I deal with mcmaster quite often at work.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Here's a few pics that may help


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

It wasn't a big deal once I got it figured out. You can't tell from the pics but in between the main outside frame, and the frame that has the groove, is a piece of 1/4" aluminum welded to the inside of the main frame. It's only a thin strip and travels vertically for the distance between the 2 main bolts on the sides. Originally, there was a gap on either side that allowed the plate to have a slight side to side movement and got worse over time. This thin strip of aluminum kept the plate very snug while traveling up and down. Tom recommended using a thin piece of starboard material for its slick properties but my idea worked just as well. Best of luck..


----------



## salt_fly (Apr 23, 2012)

GSTORY said:


> I've got an idea on an electric jack plate, but wanted some expert, or maybe first hand experience opinions. I would like to take a manual jack plate, like the one in the image below, and convert it to an electric jack plate with 4-6" of travel, or build one from scratch. My idea, is to remove the center adjustment bolt and replace with an electric, and waterproof, linear actuator. I know that I will have to rearrange things to make mounting the actuator work, and to keep it in line so that it will not bind up. Has anyone done this, seen it done, or have an opinion on doing it? I know some will think, "Why don't you just buy a hydraulic jack plate?", well, that's not what I want to do. I can get all material on the cheap, and who wants to just "buy" something, when they can build it. Thanks in advance for opinions, advice, and criticisms.


Here's a link to a video of a jack plate I made using a heavy duty lenco actuator. The motor is bolted to an aluminum plate that slides up and down in grooves cut in UHMW plastic on each side. It gives me 4" of lift and I mounted the motor 1" higher than it was.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Can you take the one you have and turn it into a powerscrew? 

Not sure where you get a small waterproof electric motor from, but may be cheaper and easier to work on than an actuator.


----------



## GSTORY (Nov 22, 2010)

rolfewilliams, that is beautiful. That's exactly how I would like to do mine. If you have anymore info on the build, please share, personal messages are fine.

Curtis, a powerscrew is what I was thinking when saying linear actuator. I've found some online that are "waterproof" and have 4-6" of travel. And, they range from $40-300, so a lot cheaper from the get-go than a Lenco.


----------

